

Learn Spock, a Haskell web framework - agrafix
http://www.spock.li/tutorial/

======
cschneid
I have been using spock for a 2-3 end point website. It's good. Very
simplistic form of web framework (along the lines of sinatra).

The docs should be a bit better, with some examples of how to use the database
and session features. I couldn't figure out how to get the database pool to
work with Persistent (a db mapper library).

I bet its obvious to somebody with more knowledge of the type system
extensions used, but I gave up after playing with it for an hour or two.

~~~
agrafix
Did you look at
[https://github.com/agrafix/funblog](https://github.com/agrafix/funblog) ? It
shows how to use Spock with persistent.

